# Practical Pistol



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I bought an SR40 for a self defense gun. I love it. I am thinking of getting into practical pistol competition and may want a 5 in barrel 9mm for lower recoil and cheaper ammo (Once current craziness is over). But I don't see anything out there from Ruger. I would love a long barrel SR9. Am I missing something? Does Ruger make an OK practical pistol?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Ruger doesn't but there are longer barreled offerings from Glock, Springfield, FNH, and others.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I know. Thinking it has to be Springfield, or SW. I should probably check out FNH. So far I hate how Glocks feel. But I am about to take a class where I am going to put several hundred rounds through a G17. Maybe I will change.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

What FNH pistol has a 5in barrel?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...I really don't understand why it's still called "practical pistol" competition, when the guns used in it are anything but practical.

Let's see you conceal that long-slide, ported and compensated, flared-mag-well equipped, optical-sighted monstrosity, and carry it under your shirt all day long.


(I apologize for the rant. The IPSC Devil made me do it.)


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Steve, I won't ever get ridiculous. A stock Glock 34 (if I can get over how they feel) is as far as I would go.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Smitty79 said:


> What FNH pistol has a 5in barrel?


The FNS is available in a competition model, its not on the website but if you go to Google images you can search for it and see it.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Are you planning on getting into IPSC/USPSA, or IDPA? If you are going to get into IDPA, you ought to use the pistol you r\are going to carry, or at least one just like the one you are going to carry. In which case you really don't need a 5" barrel. I used to shoot IPSC back when it was affordable, but now it seems everyone is using $3,000-$4,000 custom set-ups. I felt really out of place with my factory stock CZ85B, the last time I went out (after a long hiatus), and have not been back.

If you want a good USPSA pistol, look at CZs from the CZ Custom Shop.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I will probably just shoot my SR40. I just wish I could get a 5in 9mm some day. No intent on spending over $1000. Never going to be that good. I just don't want to give away cheap easy points. I tried CZ. I don't like 2 different trigger pulls. Even if most of them are good.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Walther just posted this on their facebook page:










*5" PPQ M2*


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I took a "practical" pistol course yesterday. It was amazing fun. But the safety rules require that if you have an external safety, it must be on when holstering a loaded pistol. The external safety on the SR40 is so small that a draw from holster is almost impossible. I shot the course with a borrowed Glock, which I like much better to shoot than I did to hold in the store. While buying a Glock would work, I would rather avoid the cost of a G34 for a while. 

Is there an after market safety lever that I could install on my gun for easier application when holstering and easier deactivation on drawing?

Am I correct that an SR40 with the safety off is as safe as a Glock?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Smitty79 said:


> I took a "practical" pistol course yesterday. It was amazing fun. But the safety rules require that if you have an external safety, it must be on when holstering a loaded pistol. The external safety on the SR40 is so small that a draw from holster is almost impossible. I shot the course with a borrowed Glock, which I like much better to shoot than I did to hold in the store. While buying a Glock would work, I would rather avoid the cost of a G34 for a while.
> 
> Is there an after market safety lever that I could install on my gun for easier application when holstering and easier deactivation on drawing?
> 
> Am I correct that an SR40 with the safety off is as safe as a Glock?


I'm not aware of an aftermarket lever for the Ruger SR Series. As for the "as safe as a Glock" that's the general consensus and also the reason that the lever is so small. Small enough for those that don't want a safety in the way but there for those that want a safety, but as I've said before it's too small to be effectively used.

S&W took the same approach with their Shield model.

What I see most people running the Ruger do is engage the safety prior to holstering with the support hand. Take some time (with the gun empty of course) and work on disengaging the safety on the draw and it should loosen up a little and you will get better at it. I've seen several people manage to get the safety off pretty well on the draw, but a larger lever would make it a lot easier.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I've decided that I bought the Ruger for a reason. It just feels good in my hand and it's a lot of 40 cal rounds available to shoot in a SHTF scenario. I am thinking of 2 mods to the gun.

1. Skate board tape. I want to be able to shoot IDPA SSP and stippling moves you up a level.
2. Fiber optic front sight. I got to shoot one of these the other day and it's night and day when you are in a hurry.

I will shoot the holster and mag holders that I would use for carry.

What front sight do you recommend for a Ruger SR40 and how hard is it to install?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Dawson Precision has sights listed for the SR9, should be the same for the .40, I'd give them a try.


----------



## bigplow (Oct 1, 2012)

go to galloway precision and look at the stainless guide rods and and other stuff for the sr series they have triggers also


----------

